# Towel required....



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Picked these bad boys up for a split. got them a few days ago at an amazing price.

commence with the drooling.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

lookin good


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Yum! Those San Cristobals are some great smokes. Congrats on geting a deal on them.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Lucky me, i got 6 out of this split:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

what split?

you have the whole box


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Yummy...:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the towel warning...it came in handy!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

VERY nice!!!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Ah, very great pick.. Give the money back to the rest of them and say you lost the loot.. Just kidding.. At least you can savor the picture of a whole box..


----------



## CGAR Girl-cl (Apr 11, 2008)

towel? try a bucket.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very tasty looking


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

chinomalo said:


> Ah, very great pick.. Give the money back to the rest of them and say you lost the loot.. Just kidding.. At least you can savor the picture of a whole box..


I thought the exact same thing. But that wouldn't be very BOTL-like. Very nice pickup. I certainly enjoyed the only one I've ever had. Congrats on finding a deal and sharing the savings.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nic pickup!! Great cigars, they are so sweeeet!!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

nice very nice. I've only had one San Cristoball...I tried to smoke it in 30 minutes for lunch...it is one that cannot be rushed and must be savored....

very tasty. try pairing it with chocolate and scotch


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Darren's Godiva said:


> nice very nice. I've only had one San Cristoball...I tried to smoke it in 30 minutes for lunch...it is one that cannot be rushed and must be savored....
> 
> very tasty. try pairing it with chocolate and scotch


Wow Mel, That kind of pace would've given me a good buzz. Great grab!!! Thanks for the warning.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks awesome


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

deuce said:


> Lucky me, i got 6 out of this split:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Me too those look amazing .6 -4 ME-2


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Those are great looking smokes!*


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

I absolutely love those. Easily in my fave 5.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pickup Rob


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

It's too bad they don't taste like they look. I would need a bucket to throw up in. Sorry SC not for this Brah!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Rocky Rulz said:


> It's too bad they don't taste like they look. I would need a bucket to throw up in. Sorry SC not for this Brah!


:huh:

Your crazy! I love the san cristies!


----------



## robisjebus (Feb 5, 2008)

Rocky Rulz said:


> It's too bad they don't taste like they look. I would need a bucket to throw up in. Sorry SC not for this Brah!


your the first person i've seen to say they haven't liked them. they might not be someone's favorite, but everyone at least LIKES them.

have you had more than 1? cause it might have been just a bad stick.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I did smoke 3 and I just didn't like em. Call me Crazy and Unique!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

That's interesting... The first one I smoked was very good. The next 3-4 were nothing special. But the ones I've had lately all rock!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Darren's Godiva said:


> nice very nice. I've only had one San Cristoball...I tried to smoke it in 30 minutes for lunch...it is one that cannot be rushed and must be savored....
> 
> very tasty. try pairing it with chocolate and scotch


OHhhhh,yeaaaa!Thats the ticket!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble: yummy


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pick-up! I'll be trying my first San Cristobal this weekend.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

looks nice ...


----------

